# Room Temp Range



## cammiec (May 16, 2016)

I read the sticky on cold temps for budgies, but didn't really find the info I was looking for. What is considered the safe room temperature range for budgies? With the weather cooling off here, we're wanting to make sure we keep Chippy comfy in her room at night.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*The information you are looking for can be found in this link:

http://talkbudgies.com/articles-general-budgie-info/314674-keeping-budgies-warm-winter.html*


----------

